# Ruger SR40C for Self Defense



## Ala Tom (Apr 1, 2011)

After searching for a small self defense gun, I happened to find a good deal on a SR40C and bought it today. Now I have a SW MP 40 FS for Home Defense and the SR40C for mobile Self Defense. My LDS had a two-day special that was ending the first day when I got out of the hospital. The next day I was there when the store opened and traded my SW .22 for the SR40C. I was a little unsure if I got the right gun because I have never fired it. I have fired the SR9C which is identical in all dimensions. But I have never felt the recoil. I am pretty sure it is going to similar to the MP40C which I also fired. That had plenty of recoil but I felt I could learn to shoot it with practice.

When I use the range at the LGS, I buy and shoot one box of ammo. Now, however, I can use two guns in some combination. At first, until I strengthen my wrists, I may shoot more MP and less SR. But eventually it should work out that I fire the SR most of the time because I will need more work with it. But I am confident in the .40 cartridge and know the first shot will be right on. Follow up shots will be very optional. I don't feel it is necessary to shoot a large quantity. I will be shooting a box a month with an occasional extra box.


----------



## Ala Tom (Apr 1, 2011)

Not much activity on this thread so I'll just ad a final note. I shot my new SR40C today for the first time and compared it to my MP40FS. It is a keeper, a great gun. It handles the recoil very nicely. The SR9c was the best-handling 9 mm I tried (in the "small" guns) and the SR40c is showing the same quality dynamics in .40 caliber. It is a CC gun that brings power for use in bad situations. I was alternating with the MP40FS and found it hard to tell any difference between the two guns in any aspect of handling. The trigger in the MP has the shorter throw but the Ruger's trigger is easy to get used to and very effective in combat shooting.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I regularly shoot .40 in full through Sub compact pistols and a bit snappy recoil but with practice you can become proficient with it. S&W .40 is an excellent self defense cartridge and your choice of Ruger and S&W both quality firearms....safe shooting .....JJ


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

its definitely a penetrator
be sure of the background


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Ala Tom; 
Congrats on your new SR40c, I love mine....:smt1099

Shoot often and straight. Keep safe.

Lateck,


----------



## blkjak (May 20, 2012)

*n00b*

*first post....

hello....

bought sr40c yesterday....

blkjak....*


----------

